# non moving stick insects



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

hi all i got 3 adult stick insects today 1 of which is fine the other 2 are just not moving on the floor. why is this?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

clownbarb1 said:


> hi all i got 3 adult stick insects today 1 of which is fine the other 2 are just not moving on the floor. why is this?


 
Dead maybe ?? sorry dont mean to be harsh.... if you got them today, take them back and ask for another pair perhaps!!!! dont leave it till tomorrow or you may not have the chance for a swap...


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

they were free and i have seen both movewhen i moved them to a bigger tank


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

What species and could you get a picture please???


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

indian and i will get a pic tomorrow if poss


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm, indian stick insects are normally fairly active, all you can do is leave them and hope they're ok :/
I dont really know what else you could do :/


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

U sure there not just sticks :whistling2:


Sorry had to be done


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> U sure there not just sticks :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Sorry had to be done


:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

usaly when i move my indians they do stay still on the bottom with there legs tucked up to there bodys for a while till they feel safe


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

Indian Stick Insects do sometimes play dead when disturbed, when they do play dead they tuck all of their legs in.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

all normal now:2thumb:


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep they were probably in "stick mode"! It can take several hours for them to come out of it. With experience you can sometimes tickle them out of it by gently rolling them between your fingers but you have to be very careful.


----------

